# Shrimp vs Planaria



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

This isn't the first time I have seen this but I got some pictures this time. Basically the high grade CRS was dragging the Planaria around the sponge and then the lower grade came along and they both started pulling on it and then the highgrade grabbed it back for himself. I looked and from everything I could tell the shrimp was grabbing the Planaria and not the other way around, the planaria appeared to try to get away a few times also.


----------



## user367 (Dec 15, 2004)

It is very surprise for me! Planaria live at my tanks with Neocaridina too?and I readed many bad post about planaria with them


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

After someone pointed it out I realized these are not planaria but some other kind of aquatic worm.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

hey oblondshrimp, do you think you could hook me up with some of these shrimp? its been hard for me to find a reliable source of high grade CRS in the US.


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

nice shrimp and pic, do shrimp really eat those worms? my only eats blood worm


----------

